# Notebookfestplatte partitionieren Vista



## andyK (15. September 2007)

Hallo,

gestern habe ich mir ein Notebook gekauft und wollte heute die Festplatte neu aufteilen. Nur leider zeigt mir Partition Manager an, dass die C-Partition nicht formatiert ist. Laufwerk D ist mit NTFS formatiert. 

Was kann ich nun tun, die Platte neu aufzuteilen, ohne C neu formatieren zu müssen? 
Unter Vista wird ja C als NTFS-Formatiert angezeigt.

Vielen Dank schonmal 

Andy


----------



## Anime-Otaku (17. September 2007)

Du nimmst die Linux Live CD von gparted

http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php

und vergrößerst die Partitionen nach deinem belieben.

Oder schaust nach dem kostenpflichtigen Partitionmagic


----------

